# Myotonic Buck for Sale



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am posting this for a friend who doesnt have a website. She has Titan Farms Awsome Twister for sale. He was born on our place and is out of Over EZ Acres Awsome Blossom and Redbud Eight Stretch. He is a tri-colored buck born in 02/07 and is registered MGR, PI and IFGA. She has estimated his weight to be around 110 lbs. His price is $200 OBO. She is located in Tahlequah, OK. You can contact her (Susan Wren) [email protected] I have attached recent photos .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

ooohhh, is that red buckskin? holy cow, he has horns!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

aww hes so lovely


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I just call him a buckskin with frosting. With Myotonics we don't have any of the fancy names
Yes he has horns. We do not disbud so all our kids born here are left how they are.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

He's a very nice looking guy, and I'd love to have a fainter, but you's are way to far away. Good luck placing him !


----------

